# I NEED HELP QUICK (Clutch install)



## Bullman926 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am about to change out my clutch/pressure plate/ throw out and pilot bearing and I didn't get a new flywheel with the kit. I was told that I could have my stock flywheel resurfaced however when I called the machine shop to get a price quote he told me that if I didn't get a pressure plate and flywheel together that was matched and balanced that a new clutch wouldn't work without a horrible vibration. I felt like he was trying to sell me something but i thought I would check with you guys on here first. Anyone know of this horrible vibration he speaks of? I would just send my clutch kit back and get a new one with a flywheel but I'm leaving California in 2 weeks to go back to the east coast where i'm stationed and i just don't have the time. any advice would be great. The clutch I bought is a SPEC Stage 2.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Shop sounds like they are trying to get money from you. A machine shop should be able to resurface the flywheel and it should be good as new. Don't know anything about machine and balancing them since peopel buy clutch kits and flys separate all the time and they just work together.

Spec clutches are known for rattling. Don't think there is anything you can really do about that.

If your not too modded and plan to be that way for while, I'd look into the LS7 clutch but you have to get the LS7 flywheel to make it fit. Its stronger then OEM, I belive cheaper, and holds up a tad better without being overly gripper for street use. Its the route I plan to go since I'm done with power mods, other then headers of course.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call another machine shop for the flywheel machining.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree ^clutch and flywheel should be "nuetral" balanced from the factory, meaning they have no offset weight to counterbalance the crankshaft. 

Did the instructions with your new clutch specify a surface finish on the flywheel? Some do, and I would call Spec and ask for a surface finish recommendation for optimal performance. :cheers


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i have a 04 m6 and put a dual centerforce pressure plate without a new throwout bearing or new flywheel and it worked flawless just slap it on


----------



## Bullman926 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I thought that it was just a poor attempt at a sale. I am probably going to go ahead and find a different machine shop to do the flywheel bc these guys have already broke my trust. just a little FYI its southland clutch in southern california. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

740tank said:


> i have a 04 m6 and put a dual centerforce pressure plate without a new throwout bearing or new flywheel and it worked flawless just slap it on


Flawless for now... Def not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

740tank said:


> i have a 04 m6 and put a dual centerforce pressure plate *without a new throwout bearing* or new flywheel and it worked flawless just slap it on





jpalamar said:


> *Flawless for now*... Def not worth the risk IMO.


I agree 100%. The stock slave is a weak part as it is and when you team a worn one with a clutch that puts more pressure on it you are asking for trouble sir. I know you won't post up when the slave pukes before the next clutch change but for anyone else it's an $80 well spent to put a new one in. . . ask me how I know.


----------



## Bullman926 (Aug 28, 2010)

Any suggestions on where to find a slave cylinder? no one seems to have them except for online... what are the odds of the old one holding up during easy shifting and hwy driving? I just don't have the time to wait for one to get shipped out here to me. I have to do the install this thursday...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Auto Zone, Advance Auto, Pep Boys, NAPA etc. . . . Get a slave for a 2002 Z-28 or Trans AM and swap the fitting over. It's a 3 minute job. Push the pin out of both slave fittings, swap fitting, push pin back in


----------



## Bullman926 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok... that sounds simple enough. thanks


----------

